# Arab crossed with a Warmblood



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It really depends on the bloodlines. A good Arab will throw good genes. Are there any endurance horses in the pedigree? What is the Warmblood side?


----------



## Bernice (Jul 8, 2021)

Endurance lines: Darius, Al Fagr en Quimram.
Warmblood: Sire: Font the last Lancer
She is currently 5 years old.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Font Last Lancer has Saddlebred and Thoroughbred on the dam side, so lighter athletic horses. Also Thoroughbred through the sire.

Probably a good, athletic horse but of course you'd want to evaluate how the genes played out in terms of structure and soundness. A very low chance of being lazy minded. More likely to be hot and difficult to rate.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

How is the horse 75% Arab if the sire has no Arab? I think 50% Arab, 50% warmblood?


----------



## Bernice (Jul 8, 2021)

gottatrot said:


> How is the horse 75% Arab if the sire has no Arab? I think 50% Arab, 50% warmblood?


Arab Sire is Siloah Marouss and Arab Dam is Siloah Lamor.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I think she is stating the grandsire and grand dam generation. So one of the parents is full Arabian and the other is an Arabian South African Warmblood cross?

The Font Last Lancer is 3/8ths Hanoverian and 5/8ths thoroughbred/saddlebred mix and would be the South African Warmblood.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

QtrBel said:


> I think she is stating the grandsire and grand dam generation. So one of the parents is full Arabian and the other is an Arabian South African Warmblood cross?
> 
> The Font Last Lancer is 3/8ths Hanoverian and 5/8ths thoroughbred/saddlebred mix and would be the South African Warmblood.


OK, that makes sense if the warmblood was the grandsire. So the horse is mostly hotblooded, and should be endurance minded.


----------



## Bernice (Jul 8, 2021)

gottatrot said:


> Font Last Lancer has Saddlebred and Thoroughbred on the dam side, so lighter athletic horses. Also Thoroughbred through the sire.
> 
> Probably a good, athletic horse but of course you'd want to evaluate how the genes played out in terms of structure and soundness. A very low chance of being lazy minded. More likely to be hot and difficult to rate.


I a


QtrBel said:


> I think she is stating the grandsire and grand dam generation. So one of the parents is full Arabian and the other is an Arabian South African Warmblood cross?
> 
> The Font Last Lancer is 3/8ths Hanoverian and 5/8ths thoroughbred/saddlebred mix and would be the South African Warmblood.


That is correct yes. Sorry I am all new to this. But I toke a chance and bought the horse. Thank you for the help.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Hopefully the horse works well for what you intend. Arabs tend to have the stamina and heart as well as surefootedness necessary. I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## Bernice (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You can tell there is a bit of Arabian. Nice horse. I'd think you'd do well.


----------

